# Picture of HUGE Wolf.



## JoeKnowsBows

Anyone on here have anything on this wolf? Got this pic in an email today. It was supposed to have come from Idaho. I don't know alot about wolves but this one looks like 150lbs or so to me which is bigger than i thought they were normally


----------



## hogtrap44

That would have made a fine pet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Timberwolves are very large animals. Saw a pet one in Crested Butte Colorado, 100% full blooded. He stood about waist high on all fours, and I'm 6' tall. Not one to be petted by strangers either, but sure was a pretty animal.


----------



## shortround1

look at its head, photo shop!


----------



## Handgunner

I wouldn't be too quick to yell photoshop... I didn't realize just how big a wolf really is until I stood next to one at the taxidermist shop.

The one I stood next to was a white wolf... from the tip of his nose to the tip of his tail was right at about 7 feet.. and he stood almost waist high to me...

I'm 5' 9"..


----------



## redneckcamo

I think there was a thread on this about a month er 2 back !


----------



## head shot

The world record wolf was killed in Alaska in 1939 and weighed like 178 lbs.... Not saying it isn't real, but the picture just looks funny to me, like it's been edited. I use photoshop quite a bit and I don't know about this picture.


----------



## jamiehunts

i went moose hunting in alaska 2 years ago and saw a few wolves they are huge animals i have also seen a few at my taxidermist i would say it is a real pic.


----------



## Joe Moran

It looks photo-shopped to me.


----------



## 243Savage

I see them frequently and the head does look too big IMO.  They do in fact get big, bigger than you would expect until you see one up close,but my guess is that pic is photoshopped.


----------



## boneboy96

they grow em big up in Minnesota!       Not sure about that pic though!


----------



## Core Lokt

Here is one that was at a hunting camp that I went to. killed in Canada. He is on a platform raised about 10" off of the ground.


----------



## dasandman

*Wolf*

I have come across a big wolf or two and the most striking thing is the size of the head and front paws.
They are smart to be wary of people.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Why would ya even shoot one??? Just for the mount??? Aint gonna eat it...they are too pretty to kill....


----------



## scanda

I think Elk are going to be in trouble in a few years when wolves have more numbers.


----------



## Booner Killa

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Why would ya even shoot one??? Just for the mount??? Aint gonna eat it...they are too pretty to kill....



Because of the way they reproduce! I've also heard they reak havoc on elk and deer populations as well. Beautiful animals but numbers have to be controlled quite closely.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

i guess God didn't intend on wolves eating deer and elk so we better kill em all


----------



## modern_yeoman

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> i guess God didn't intend on wolves eating deer and elk so we better kill em all



They will also destroy Livestock.....it is an expensive problem for the ones having to deal with them.


----------



## JBM '64

Booner Killa said:


> Because of the way they reproduce! I've also heard they reak havoc on elk and deer populations as well. Beautiful animals but numbers have to be controlled quite closely.



To each his own, but there is no way I could or would shoot a wolf, or mountain lion for that matter. Just me,
though, if there's a season for 'em, I got no problem with it.


Jim M.


----------



## 00Beau

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> i guess God didn't intend on wolves eating deer and elk so we better kill em all


No not kill all of them but control their numbers just like we do the deer herd, that is why we were made more dominant. If we did not hunt animals could not survive. Numbers would get out of control.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83




----------



## HoytGirl07

JBM '64 said:


> To each his own, but there is no way I could or would shoot a wolf, or mountain lion for that matter. Just me,
> though, if there's a season for 'em, I got no problem with it.
> 
> You say you  could never shoot one but what if it had not ate in a week or so and found you while you were walking to your stand. You wouldnt shoot it. They are getting out of control and the more they reproduce the more they will start attacking anything they can get there mouths on. I live in GA and we have a big coyote problem. Same thing with the wolf problem but I can remember not that long ago, there was a child snagged from a playground by a coyote. Luckily someone seen it happen and managed to scare the coyote and he droped the child but if not he would have toted the child away. the child was only like 1 year old. I seen that picture on the news I believe it is real!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

only gonna kill what i eat


----------



## 93f1fiddy

For $700.00 for a hide i would kill as many as allowed.........


----------



## horse2292

I will be in Alaska next month hunting an the wolf tag is $30. Yes I will get one. IF the hides bring that much I would sale it.


----------



## 20ReevesCC

93f1fiddy said:


> for $700.00 for a hide i would kill as many as allowed.........



i sure would hate to shoot one they're amazing animals but if i needed money and i had a gun i would blastin some wolf especially in these hard times its a wonder more of them are not gettin killed


----------



## Gajbird

*Peta*

Hey chiefsquirrel83......you eatin a lot of mosquitoes here lately ain't ya.lol
 I am just picking at you.lol but ya'll are wrong to argue about such things amongst hunters if indeed you all are hunters. I will shoot every coyote I see in Ga. due to the fact they are a nuisance as I will with a hog in some places. There is a reason there are conservation measures in place...put there by folks who are educated on the facts not emotion.

God Bless, Jay Murray


----------



## thomas gose

93f1fiddy said:


> For $700.00 for a hide i would kill as many as allowed.........



for 700 dollars a hide id hog tie one!some folks on here kill me with this whole planet green its to beutiful mentality. it doesnt make you honorable or is good for our sport! anybody that could speak negative about a sportsman leagally obtaining a tag and harvesting an animal, what ever it may be, should be playin tennis instead of outdoorsman! if i could get a panda bear tag i would wack the fool out of one because i think they are beutiful too!


----------



## horse2292

thomas gose said:


> for 700 dollars a hide id hog tie one!some folks on here kill me with this whole planet green its to beutiful mentality. it doesnt make you honorable or is good for our sport! anybody that could speak negative about a sportsman leagally obtaining a tag and harvesting an animal, what ever it may be, should be playin tennis instead of outdoorsman! if i could get a panda bear tag i would wack the fool out of one because i think they are beutiful too!


----------



## Rip Steele

thomas gose said:


> for 700 dollars a hide id hog tie one!some folks on here kill me with this whole planet green its to beutiful mentality. it doesnt make you honorable or is good for our sport! anybody that could speak negative about a sportsman leagally obtaining a tag and harvesting an animal, what ever it may be, should be playin tennis instead of outdoorsman! if i could get a panda bear tag i would wack the fool out of one because i think they are beutiful too!


----------



## allen1932

Gajbird said:


> Hey chiefsquirrel83......you eatin a lot of mosquitoes here lately ain't ya.lol
> I am just picking at you.lol but ya'll are wrong to argue about such things amongst hunters if indeed you all are hunters. I will shoot every coyote I see in Ga. due to the fact they are a nuisance as I will with a hog in some places. There is a reason there are conservation measures in place...put there by folks who are educated on the facts not emotion.
> 
> God Bless, Jay Murray




Very well stated!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

balvarik said:


> A very citified response.
> 
> Let me guess,never grew up on-worked on or lived working livestock?
> 
> Now put that in wild country with large predators.
> 
> Never shot crows out of fields?
> Never had vermin problems around grain bins or corn cribs?
> 
> Mike



raised chickens(rhode island reds, coachings, game hens) and horses(mainly paints)....not citified response....people want to shoot varmints go ahead...im not judging them....like i have been judged....i just said i only shoot what i eat....im not saying its right or wrong.....thats how i feel.....sorry didn't know i could not post my opinion on here...need to find a thread where people aren't so judgmental!


----------



## Canebrake

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> raised chickens(rhode island reds, coachings, game hens) and horses(mainly paints)....not citified response....people want to shoot varmints go ahead...im not judging them....like i have been judged....i just said i only shoot what i eat....im not saying its right or wrong.....thats how i feel.....sorry didn't know i could not post my opinion on here...need to find a thread where people aren't so judgmental!



when I was out in Montana last year I had several folks tell me cat (mtn. lion) was some fine eatin'!  Not too sure about wolf though...I'd try a little of that backstrap if it meant I could shoot a nice timberwolf!


----------



## mriver72

I never realized they were this big these wolves are huge ....


----------



## wwpiga

*its a fake*

look at the shadows no shadow from man
look at the focus  wolf is blurred grass in front of wolf is in focus, man is in focus
mans hands are not gripping each other.
you try to hold that much weight in the position the man is holding the animal.  hands above shoulder, arms straight.


----------



## keller625

wolfs are beautiful so they shouldnt be killed? what does that make deer, rabbits, ducks? 

god did create animals who eat other animals, and that is their right, but we have messed it up, taken land, if there are too many of these animals on a piece of land for it to handle, it is our responsability to control the population. its for the good of the species and all others affected


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy

I owned a wolf for a long time.  Mother was pulled from a den on an Alaskan hunt.  Beatiful animal at approx 130lb.  Good natured and protective of my family.  He had a mind of his own and I couldnt keep him from roaming.  Came home several times with bullet holes in him so I finally found him a new home with someone that raised them and was familiar with there behavior.


----------



## rexb

The wolf looks like it is grinning


----------



## CC Rider

What if the guy holding the wolf is only 4'-3"?


----------



## tcoker

CC Rider said:


> What if the guy holding the wolf is only 4'-3"?



excelent point... or if he is standing back from the wolf and someone else is holding out in front of him, like people do with thier whitetails..." hold it out in front of you or sit on his back and extend your arms all the way out... it makes em look bigger..." HAHAHA


----------



## MorganCounty1210

My step dads neighbor has a pet wolf. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body. Stepsister use to walk him around the neighborhood like any other dog. And he eats way better then I do.


----------



## Bowyer29

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> only gonna kill what i eat



Good for you


----------



## seaweaver

looks like Russian camo....

cw


----------



## Hammack

balvarik said:


> When you lose six Holstein milk cows to wolves,three Quarter-horse mares and two foals to wolves,46 goats to wolves and bear,that is why my OPINIONATED posting of shooting vermin.
> From 78-80 I trapped snared and shot every yote,cat(bobcat and lynx),wolf and every other critter that came to trap set or call.
> Had enough pelts to but a 1979 Ford Pick-Up new off the showroom floor but never made a dent.
> Gone from 81-92 and wolves cleared out most all the yotes but were killing my clans livestock too.
> 
> Mike



Mike, I can understand your feelings.  A lot of people are hunters, but not all actually have the ability to kill for the sake of erradicating a pest.  When your lively hood is at stake you'll do what needs to be done to protect it.


----------



## olhippie

....Wolves wouldn't ever suffer an over population problem in the orient where dogs are considered among the best and most delicious of meats...They wouldn't be high on my list of carnal fare, but I'd sure take one for a hunting prize. If they presented a threat to me or my family, or our lively hood,I'd have no problem trimming back thier number! Life is life. Even the carrot gives it's life for us. Nothing lives in this world without something dying.
...While we do need to be wise custodians of our environment, it's flora and fauna, we needn't take on a silly sentimentality. Better for all of life, to have fact and common sense based judgement.

.........................One man's opinion....


----------



## Muygrande

seaweaver said:


> looks like Russian camo....
> 
> cw



That'd be ASAT or Skyline. And I'd bet a dollar to a bucket of doo doo it's real, who said the guy isn't holding his hands together? He's clasping his right wrist with his left hand????


----------



## tiger1996

I have noticed most  but not all people who say I am not shoting anything I do not eat hold out for the biggest antlers.Wonder how they taste?If it is legal to kill it so be it!!!


----------



## mutt

I have to agree with balvaric.  Losing just one cow a milker or not is a HUGE loss.

It takes a long time to build a herd. You can't buy more time, but you can remove as many predators as needed to protect your domestic animals. 

mutt


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

Would have been a good one in a couple years.


----------



## drago

i will hunt anything i can get a tag for!!!!!! blood lust!!!!


----------



## Fat Daddy

The real questions is: Did they use the right ammo?


----------



## RFWobbly

Got to be a PhotoShop job. The wolf is real. It's men that don't come that small.


----------



## MCBUCK

I have no problem believing that is a 150-165 wolf.  The man may be a little small in stature, and the probability that the photographer had the right angle to make the animal look bigger has no been mentioned.  We all know you can make a deer look a little bigger from the angles and light.


----------

